# HELP Part 3



## gizmoboomboom (Jan 11, 2012)

Explain why it is essential to verify the continuity of the c.p.c (R2), prior to undertaking an impedance test on the socket installation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gizmo-- is this your homework? You need to show us your work and then maybe we can help but we just don't do the work for you.


----------



## gizmoboomboom (Jan 11, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Gizmo-- is this your homework? You need to show us your work and then maybe we can help but we just don't do the work for you.


This is not my homework i am just chucking questions out there that i find on other sites that i dont know the answer to myself..


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

OH NO another one!


----------

